# Which Kingsford charcoal is KBB/Kingsford Blue Bag?



## japacejr (Feb 21, 2016)

Is it Kingsford Original or Kingsford Professional?

Thanks
Chip


----------



## four20 (Feb 21, 2016)

Personally I have tried so many through the years and for the past ten I always go back to royal oak hardwood lump. You can get it very hot. It does not have the endurance of kingsford briquettes. It is one of the best in my book because of the high heat factor, and a 15 lb bag is 6 bucks at wally world.

I know you are looking for an answer on the difference of the 2 kingsford, but I do walk by it to get my royal oak.


----------



## jeff 1 (Feb 21, 2016)

I would say original since it has been around in a blue bag for ever. But I am also like Four20 and walk past it to get a red bag of Royal Oak lump.


----------



## venture (Feb 21, 2016)

Blue is Original.  I use it for some grilling and to bring my smoker up to heat for cleaning because it is cheaper.  Then to Royal Oak Lump for the actual smoke.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

I guess I'm in the minority. I use blue bag all the time.

Al


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 22, 2016)

I use KBB (Blue Bag) for long, low, slow smokes and either lump or a lump/KBB mix for hot shorter smokes. KBB burns at a very even steady rate which in my WSM means I can get 22+ hrs. out of a 20 lb. bag.


----------



## ej73 (Feb 22, 2016)

I actually asked someone from Kingsford about the new "Professional" bags today. He told me it's the same as the Kingsford Competition brand, just a new name and package. I'm a fan, as they do burn longer, hotter and cleaner than the regular Blue Bag.

I bet they changed the name and look because "Competition" and the price turned some consumers off.


----------



## utahdoug (Feb 22, 2016)

I agree on the Royal Oak. Watch out for sales that big orange box store.


----------



## joe black (Mar 2, 2016)

I use RO lump for a good coal bed under my splits.  I start the lump with 2/3 chimney of RO briqs.  If you're using all coal, you will find that in addition to being hotter, the lump produces much less ash.

Good luck,   Joe


----------



## phatbac (Mar 2, 2016)

I use KBB (the original) to start my offset stick burner but i like RO lump for my WSM. The reason i use KBB to start my stick burner because I can get 4-19# bags for like 34 dollars. so when i just using it to light my fire i want to be cheap as possible also i can use it with my kettle for a hamburger or whatever.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## joe black (Mar 3, 2016)

Aaron,  Don't you find that the excess ash of the KBB somewhat snuffs out some of the good wood coals that are so important to a clean cook?  That's why I use RO briiqs to light my lump.  2/3 chimney at the beginning of each cook ain't a lot of money.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## phatbac (Mar 4, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Aaron, Don't you find that the excess ash of the KBB somewhat snuffs out some of the good wood coals that are so important to a clean cook? That's why I use RO briiqs to light my lump. 2/3 chimney at the beginning of each cook ain't a lot of money. Just my $0.02.


I haven't really noticed it since im just using that 2/3 of a chimney of kbb. i started using it because i saw a video on youtube with a guy saying that RO and KBB starts up about the same so he saves money with kbb but uses RO for other things. i will try the RO (which i love in the WSM) and see if i find a difference. thanks for the tip!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

